# Is there no end to the insult to" Professional Chefs" on television?



## caterchef (Oct 12, 2009)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gifFirst there was "Julia Child" then "Hell's Kitchen" then "The Naughty Kitchen" now "Bitchin' Kitchen" coming on soon.When will the madness stop? Let's not leave out "Big Daddy's House " "Diners, Drive-Inns and Dives" "Guy's Big Bite" "Iron Chef" "Secrets of a Restaurant Chef" Did I leave out your favorite insult? When will they show the kitchens that 99.99% of the rest of us work very hard seven days a week in? I guess the career of a "True Professional Chef" isn't important enough until they leave the studios and go out to their favorite Club or Restaurant for dinner. Thank God we don't act like the idiots that they left back in the studios do. Not since "The Great Chef's Series" on PBS have I seen a professional kitchen on Television./img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

The Great Chef's Series" on PBS was, and remains for me, the best portrayal of what comes out of real kitchens. Simply shot with a cameraman on one side of the camera and a cook on the other, Great Chefs is certainly light-years beyond (yes, beyond!) the mockery that exists today. Alas, let us not confuse reality television with actual reality. Entertaining? Perhaps. Reality? Not hardly.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

"When will they show the kitchens that 99.99% of the rest of us work very hard seven days a week in? "

Because we would throw the camera crew producer and director out on to the street for getting in our way......


----------



## caterchef (Oct 12, 2009)

Jim said:


> The Great Chef's Series" on PBS was, and remains for me, the best portrayal of what comes out of real kitchens. Simply shot with a cameraman on one side of the camera and a cook on the other, Great Chefs is certainly light-years beyond (yes, beyond!) the mockery that exists today. Alas, let us not confuse reality television with actual reality. Entertaining? Perhaps. Reality? Not hardly.


/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gifThe only thing that would be "entertaining" would be if we could see them burn or cut themselves. At least when Julia goofed (which was quiet a lot,) they didn't edit it out. you saw it when she flipped something and it missed the pan and ended up on the stove. I have a problem using the word "reality" with anything connected with these shows on TV today. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/cool.gif


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Well said Jim I could not agree more. 


Jim said:


> The Great Chef's Series" on PBS was, and remains for me, the best portrayal of what comes out of real kitchens. Simply shot with a cameraman on one side of the camera and a cook on the other, Great Chefs is certainly light-years beyond (yes, beyond!) the mockery that exists today. Alas, let us not confuse reality television with actual reality. Entertaining? Perhaps. Reality? Not hardly.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Caterchef,

As a kid did you ever read "Mad" Magazine, and on every back cover there was a cartoon entitled "Why kill yourself becasue you mised the last issue of Mad" and then a scene of some crazy, suicidal situation?

Turn off the box, loose the remote..  Get your news and sports on the radio or from the paper.  Whatever is on the tube is crap, so why kill yourself?......


----------



## caterchef (Oct 12, 2009)

foodpump said:


> Caterchef,
> 
> As a kid did you ever read "Mad" Magazine, and on every back cover there was a cartoon entitled "Why kill yourself becasue you mised the last issue of Mad" and then a scene of some crazy, suicidal situation?
> 
> Turn off the box, loose the remote.. Get your news and sports on the radio or from the paper. Whatever is on the tube is crap, so why kill yourself?......


/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif You can't just put a box over your head and hope it will go away, because everyone else is looking at them make a fool of our profession.

You can't just ignore it and hope it will go away. I hate to even think of what would have happened if our fathers and grandfathers just ignored the Natzi's, the Japanese and the Russians and the Mafia.( I'm off my soapbox now) /img/vbsmilies/smilies/mad.gif


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

If you want to be a Chef TV Star, then forget cooking as we know it(ask Bobby Flay) It is surely not reality, because there is a script and it is produced and directed by someone. There is a new show coming soon sponsored by IKEA  about Pro. Chef going into a private home kitchen, and the first  prize being  redoing  the kitchen so it is like being in a  restaurant kitchen. Whats next??  Bring back Julia, Jacques Pepin, and the old masters.                                                   Teach how to make it the right way and not Decomposed, Deconstructed, or turned into a  foam, or granules.  SORRY . I call this form of cooking  Discombobulated Cuisine


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

caterchef said:


> /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif You can't just put a box over your head and hope it will go away, because everyone else is looking at them make a fool of our profession.
> 
> You can't just ignore it and hope it will go away. I hate to even think of what would have happened if our fathers and grandfathers just ignored the Natzi's, the Japs and the Russians and the Mafia.( I'm off my soapbox now) /img/vbsmilies/smilies/mad.gif


You don't get it. do you?

Televison is only there becasue of the ratings. If a reality show about farting was high on the ratings, it would be on all the networks. People watch the crap because it's there. If no one's watching it, then they'll think up of a reality Farting contest.

No Russions, Nazis or pinkos. Just good old US TV programing. HIt 'em where it hurts--don't watch their crap.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

If only life were fair.

BDL


----------



## prairiechef (May 22, 2010)

Umm... did I just see someone compare "Bitchin' Kitchen" with the Nazis?

or... umm... the... uhhh... "Japs" (really? Japs?)

Settle down. Yeah, she's a Quebecois fool with a really, really bad show... but, let's keep it in perspective shall we?

Get rid of your television. Turn it off, unplug it, take it to the trash. Then when someone comes up to you and says "So, do you watch The Food Network?" you can look 'em in the eye and say "no, I don't". The single greatest choice I've made in the last 15 years was getting rid of my television.

Who gives a rat's ass what the general public thinks of my profession? I know what I do. That's all that matters. Let 'em all think we're in the back losing our shit and throwing pans around (many of us have done this at least once, by the way), who cares?

I cook. I'm good at it. I get paid for it. End of story. TV ain't gonna change that.


----------



## gobblygook (Aug 26, 2010)

I like the recipe shows (Paula Deen, Michelle D'Arabian), the science side of things (Alton Brown), and the televised chaos of Iron Chef America.  I also like Chopped and Top Chef. 

I watch Hell's Kitchen too, to watch the drama and the kitchen time.  At least the time in the kitchen doesn't make it all look like a life of glam.  It's no secret that that they "stack the deck" just like shows like Big Brother, Survivor, etc. 

If there were a "true" reality show about life in the kitchen, no one would want to watch it.  Chances are, the few who did watch it would never eat at the restaurant ever again.  The editing would cut out the boring parts, leaving only the great successes, huge failures, and stupid actions (a la the 3 second rule). 

Think of everything you do as part of your day at work.  Out of an 8 hour shift, how many minutes (probably more in the seconds range) do you think would survive the editing room? 

Here's an example from me.  I do telephone tech support for IT professionals.  I hit a major home run today.  The entire call took under 5 mins.  This was a "pat yourself on the back" call.  I mean, I rocked it.  Of that call, 30 seconds might survive editing.  Otherwise, while I had some good calls today and helped people and did what I consider to be a very good job, nothing else was tv-worthy.  The 30 seconds that MIGHT have been tv-worthy are only of interest to other IT geeks.  In the average 40-hour week (yeah, sorry about that), you might cobble together 1 minute on average of "usable" footage.  More times than not, it's the caller doing something less-than-brilliant.  This is not to say I don't have great days and even sometimes great weeks, where I truly felt like I've made a big difference, but for the most part, what I do is boring and mundane to even IT geeks.  Even the part that IT geeks might determine to be "worthy" of watching, the rest of the world wouldn't care.  Cooking is unfortunately the same way.  No one wants to watch someone washing dishes for 2 hours.


----------



## macgregor (Oct 21, 2010)

caterchef said:


> /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gifFirst there was "Julia Child" then "Hell's Kitchen" then "The Naughty Kitchen" now "Bitchin' Kitchen" coming on soon.When will the madness stop? Let's not leave out "Big Daddy's House " "Diners, Drive-Inns and Dives" "Guy's Big Bite" "Iron Chef" "Secrets of a Restaurant Chef" Did I leave out your favorite insult? When will they show the kitchens that 99.99% of the rest of us work very hard seven days a week in? I guess the career of a "True Professional Chef" isn't important enough until they leave the studios and go out to their favorite Club or Restaurant for dinner. Thank God we don't act like the idiots that they left back in the studios do. Not since "The Great Chef's Series" on PBS have I seen a professional kitchen on Television./img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif


You left out the F Word /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif (with Gordon Ramsay)

Its TV, it is entertainment. Do you think Doctors get upset over House? I had the chance to talk to some, and 9 out of 10 wouldnt watch Hospital shows because they did not want to be reminded of work. The one that did watch, watched for entertainment value.

And while I am not a Guy fan, as sometimes he comes across disrespectful of hardworking successful folks, I like to see the mom and pop joints all over the US.

That show makes me seriously hungry.


----------



## m.d.hughes (Apr 28, 2007)

If you want to see so called "chefs" or even worse foodies poked fun at youtube poshnosh which is a silly little 7 minute cooking show out of the U.K. which will make you laugh


----------



## tufftruck (Nov 2, 2010)

Ok I'm prepared to be lambasted over this one, but hear me out.  Yes, a large percentage of the food celebs are annoying and have nothing to do with what goes on in a commercial kitchen.  And I too wish Guy Fieri would just take his sunglasses off of his head when they're not over his eyes.  But surely you have to see the correlation  between the rise of food on tv over the last 15 years to the publics heightened interest in trying new and exciting things.

I think anything that gets people excited about something that pays our bills is a good thing, even if it is a husky voice Rachael Ray touting 30 minute meals.  It's the end that is important not the means.

That being said, I stay away from food shows as much as possible. Although "After Hours With Daniel" is a favorite and is a very honest view of the kitchen. It's filmed at some of the best restaurants in the country and features some great American chefs.


----------



## caterchef (Oct 12, 2009)

tufftruck said:


> Ok I'm prepared to be lambasted over this one, but hear me out. Yes, a large percentage of the food celebs are annoying and have nothing to do with what goes on in a commercial kitchen. And I too wish Guy Fieri would just take his sunglasses off of his head when they're not over his eyes. But surely you have to see the correlation between the rise of food on tv over the last 15 years to the publics heightened interest in trying new and exciting things.
> 
> I think anything that gets people excited about something that pays our bills is a good thing, even if it is a husky voice Rachael Ray touting 30 minute meals. It's the end that is important not the means.
> 
> That being said, I stay away from food shows as much as possible. Although "After Hours With Daniel" is a favorite and is a very honest view of the kitchen. It's filmed at some of the best restaurants in the country and features some great American chefs.


/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gifI have been getting people excited for over a half century with "natural food" like "Prime Rib au Jus" with beef that still tastes like beef instead of rosemary, thyme, worcestershire sauce and what ever psychedelic flavoring they can think up. And "au Jus" made from the dripping on the bottom of the roast pan instead of out of a jar or can. I have served tons of fish with tartar sauce and lemon. The problem is these kids today do not know how to make a tasty tartar sauce or "au Jus." ( there is a lot more to a tasty Tartar Sauce than just relish and mayo) And they figure if you can't prepare authentic food give them something psychedelic or something nobody has ever heard of before. And they do, the food shows are full of things that don't even sound good together. People don't always go to a fast food place because it is fast, it is because it is consistently the same as the last time. That's why we have so many fast food places, it's not because people want something different. In some of these places they know nothing about " good flavor" or how to produce it. They can't even make a soup without a recipe. And for years that has been how the Chef is judged because that is the first thing they are served. If you can't make a good soup then the rest of the meal will be in question. I have seen them spend millions of dollars on restaurant decor and open the doors serving canned soup and close within a year and wonder why the customers didn't come back. And "You Tube" is the place for silly and goofy cooking, not on the TV channels that I have to scroll by to find something interesting to watch. There are a lot of things on the internet that don't interest me but I don't have to scroll by them. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/cool.gif


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

As far as Guy F. When he eats in every kitchen this is a clear violation of any state health code. As well as his not washing hands before or after eating. As a CHEF? and in public he should know better.


----------



## caterchef (Oct 12, 2009)

Ed Buchanan said:


> As far as Guy F. When he eats in every kitchen this is a clear any state health code as well as his not washing hands before or after eating. As a CHEF? and in public he should know better.


/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif Are you using the term "CHEF" and Guy F. in the same sentence? SHAME! SHAME! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/mad.gif /img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif

I have refused employment to better dressed, better personality and better attitude persons applying for a "potwashers job"

And with flip-flops, thumb rings, it's a wonder he does not have a ring in in his nose or lips. What an insult to all of us behind the line.

I fell sorry for his children that have to grow up saying " Yes, that's my Dad"/img/vbsmilies/smilies/cool.gif


----------



## macgregor (Oct 21, 2010)

caterchef said:


> /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif Are you using the term "CHEF" and Guy F. in the same sentence? SHAME! SHAME! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/mad.gif /img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif
> 
> I have refused employment to better dressed, better personality and better attitude persons applying for a "potwashers job"
> 
> ...


All the hate for the Tv personality chefs is getting a bit over the top.I don't like many of the shows your talking about either but most of it is for show, they are actors who can cook.

And most if not all are only over the top for the show.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm telling you again, CaterChef, the more you moan and bellyache about "that stuff", and watch it, the more you are helping "those shows".  Any publicity is good publicity as far as TV is concerned.

Toss the remote in that spot in-between the furnace and hot water heater, breathe a sigh of relief, and enjoy your free time.

I've been doing it for almost 14 years now..............


----------



## caterchef (Oct 12, 2009)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif foodpump: Is there enough room beteween your water heater and furnace to put your keyboard? Maybe you have been in the snow too long! In America we let our opinions be known. Canadians and British don't, that's why you can't have a gun in your house to protect you family. Also Advertisers also read the forums on computers along with the public. I am only stating my opinion. I just think Professional Chefs are not being represented in a positive light by TV shows that make a mockery of our profession./img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Not much snow in Vancouver, lots of rain though.  Oddly enough, Washington State has the same weather patterns.....

Funny you should mention about guns, if I had one in my house, I''d consider it more of a liability than an asset. 

I'm not just a Canuck, I'm a Swiss Citizen too, and as a Swiss I did my millitary service.  I was issued a fire arm, ( S.I.G. 9 mm) and after service was instructed to keep it in my house, and to come to target practice every month---just as every Swiss soldier has done for for many years now.  Did that for a couple of years, then left the country.  It's a liability, not an asset.

What is this "In America we let our opinions be known" B.S.?

Are you so gob-struck that you don't realize that I have just given you MY opinion, several times?

I wonder what the "right to bear arms" stuff does for your local Tourism industry.............


----------



## caterchef (Oct 12, 2009)

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif We have no problem getting tourist but I will not vacation in Canada! ( I have a CCW) and my family and neighbors feel very safe.

I have sent you a P.M." Have a safe day" { I hope}

P.S. I have a spare tire, I hope I never have to use it either but, I will not travel without it./img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Promise that you won't come here?

Nope so far no Pm's


----------



## caterchef (Oct 12, 2009)

foodpump:  I  PROMISE  I  WILL  NEVER  SET  FOOT  IN  CANADA !!!

I  LIKED  WINDSOR  ACROSS  FROM  DETROIT  40 YEARS AGO.

I   HATED  MONTREAL  IN  1992. (NEVER AGAIN)

VANCOUVER IS TOO CLOSE TO ALASKA ANYWAY.

(Maybe it will not get deleted for being off topic

And I still don't like TV cooking shows.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Vancouver too close to Alaska, eh?

How 'bout Seattle?  Is that city too close to Alaska?

Haven't been to Montreal yet.  I hear they speak French there...


----------



## gobblygook (Aug 26, 2010)

This is quite possibly the most pathetic thing I've seen posted here. Guy does have ownership interests in at least one restaurant, won "The Next Food Network Star" a few years back, and has a ton of personality. I don't care for his "look", but I don't particularly care for mine either. I have seen nothing negative in his personality or attitude. He represents a "genre" which flip flops and thumb rings fit into. If he had a ring in his nose, lips, eyebrows, and a bowling ball hanging from a chin stud, that has absolutely nothing to do with his abilities.

Have you looked around the world lately? I would say that restaurant kitchens are somewhat a cross-section of society. The more "creative" a person feels they are, the more they tend to modify their appearances. A lot of kitchen staff have tattoos and such. Of course, a lot also speak Spanish, but that's another story altogether.

I see ZERO reason why Guy's children should be ashamed of who their father is. Opinions are like excrement orifices, and right now, yours needs wiping.



caterchef said:


> /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif Are you using the term "CHEF" and Guy F. in the same sentence? SHAME! SHAME! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/mad.gif /img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif
> 
> I have refused employment to better dressed, better personality and better attitude persons applying for a "potwashers job"
> 
> ...


----------

